# Dan Wesson Revolvers?



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

My very first gun was a Dan Wesson 15-2V with a 6" barrel back in 1978. I really loved that gun and ended up pawning it for grocery money in the early '80's. Since then I always lusted after another one as my life and finances became more stable. My Father in Law bought one, a 15-2VH shortly before his death 2 years ago and left it to me. Thanks Paul!!

Here my inherited 15-2VH wearing her 4" barrel and shroud (on the bottom) and my S & W Model 19 headed for the range:










Any other Dan Wesson revolver lovers here?

VooDoo


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>Any other Dan Wesson revolver lovers here?<<

Yup, here's my Monson Model 715. I have the 6" barrel for it as well.


----------



## DukeSoprano (Aug 18, 2013)

I just picked up 2 pistol pack, haven't had chance to shoot them yet.


----------



## DukeSoprano (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Sweet score!! When you shoot 'em, lemme know which you prefer - the heavy shrouded or the standard, please. My fist Dam Wesson had the standard shroud and the one I inherited has the heavy shroud.

I think I prefer the heavy shroud especially with full house .357 in the 4".

VooDoo


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice hardware fellas.


----------



## bhcarl (Mar 12, 2011)

Best revolverl that I ever owned, wish I had it back!!!


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a 715 6VH I bought off Auction Arms years ago for $269, including the original box, paperwork, 3 grips, one of the crappy plastic wrenches, some parts too, with a custom sight, much stronger than the stock one, in near mint condition. I kept thinking "why isn't anyone bidding on it?", and when I got it so cheap, I was worried until I picked it up. I guess I just got lucky, only a tiny scratch kept it from being perfect. I got a 4" barrel and shroud for a super cheap price on Ebay about 3 months after that. It was super dirty and people seemed to be scared to bid on it, but with a little work cleaning it, the bore looked perfect. 

I've had a couple of blued 15-2's I've sold off, but I kept one very nice one. It was a 4VH gun originally, and once again, I found a very nice 6VH barrel and shroud on Ebay. Only problem was that some dope had red loctited the nut onto the barrel tube, requiring a soak in nail polish remover, a little heat from a torch and some muscle to break it loose. Once it came off, a soak in the polish remover got rid of the last of the loctite. This gun isn't as pretty, or in the great condition the 715 is, but it's still in excellent shape. I have no plans on selling either of them. I have a DW 44 Mag too. A "barney" gun.


----------

